# Lots of Uber drivers going bankrupt



## Flarpy

I'm a lawyer when I'm not driving for Lyft (and when I can get clients), and one of the areas I practice in is bankruptcy law.

This past week I was sitting around waiting with clients to be heard by the trustee at the "meeting of creditors." Every person who declares bankruptcy (and his attorney) has to meet with the trustee overseeing his case in a meeting that lasts a few minutes. The meeting is public, creditors can appear and ask questions (though rarely do), and the other people waiting their turn usually sit watching the proceedings. Trustees hear about 10 cases each hour so the meetings are quick.

Anyway, I sat through a total of about 20 cases (not including mine) and, of those 20, three of them featured a Debtor (the person who filed for bankruptcy) who drives for Uber! That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.

I thought it was pretty remarkable.


----------



## Stygge

I'm not surprised to hear that. If you read this forum you will see that a lot of people make very little money driving Uber. Some even lose money on their driving. There are only a few that can live on driving uber full time. Anyone who has got expensive finance solutions for their driving are at high risk becoming your client. Maybe you should focus on this niche market?


----------



## Flarpy

Haha maybe I could be a sponsor on this forum!

You know your choice of occupation is questionable when bankruptcy attorneys advertise their services on forums dedicated to that occupation!


----------



## jodie

What do you drive flarpy?


----------



## Flarpy

What do I drive?


----------



## jodie

Yes. What kind of car do you drive for uber?


----------



## Flarpy

I generally avoid revealing too many personal details in internet forums. Why do you ask?


----------



## EcoboostMKS

You're a lawyer and you drive for lyft? Why?


----------



## Flarpy

EcoboostMKS said:


> You're a lawyer and you drive for lyft? Why?


Because, in my area at least, most lawyers are part of big firms. I like working as a solo. I can't compete with their advertising budgets, so I can only advertise online and through word of mouth. Being an attorney is unlike most businesses because you don't really get "returning customers." People usually only need an attorney a couple of times in their lives. Therefore the work is usually scant.


----------



## jodie

My "he's lying" radar is going off full blast on this one. A few days ago you were beating your chest that you scammed ewwber or lyft out of 5 bucks. I honestly thought you were all of 21 with your silly posts. Im going to go out on a limb here and say nahhhhh. You were the one filing for bankruptcy.


----------



## Flarpy

Well, you're wrong but I don't have the interest in convincing you otherwise. Believe me or don't, I couldn't care less.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

Flarpy said:


> Because, in my area at least, most lawyers are part of big firms. I like working as a solo. I can't compete with their advertising budgets, so I can only advertise online and through word of mouth. Being an attorney is unlike most businesses because you don't really get "returning customers." People usually only need an attorney a couple of times in their lives. Therefore the work is usually scant.


Better call Flarpy?


----------



## UberLou

If Uber/Lyft drivers are filing bankruptcy they only have themselves to blame. They should have figured out when to move on long before they put themselves in the poor house.


----------



## Gilbert_Aus

Flarpy said:


> Because, in my area at least, most lawyers are part of big firms. I like working as a solo. I can't compete with their advertising budgets, so I can only advertise online and through word of mouth. Being an attorney is unlike most businesses because you don't really get "returning customers." People usually only need an attorney a couple of times in their lives. Therefore the work is usually scant.


So you're kind of like Saul Goodman?


----------



## Gilbert_Aus

UberLou said:


> If Uber/Lyft drivers are filing bankruptcy they only have themselves to blame. They should have figured out when to move on long before they put themselves in the poor house.


I don't know about that. I agree one should take ultimate responsibility for their actions but Uber really has been selling lies to drivers. I am one of them who took the bait.


----------



## tohunt4me

Flarpy said:


> Well, you're wrong but I don't have the interest in convincing you otherwise. Believe me or don't, I couldn't care less.


I believe him.
He ought to get a few cases from public defenders fund.


----------



## Flarpy

Gilbert_Aus said:


> So you're kind of like Saul Goodman?


I actually can't watch that show, it depresses me. It's very accurate about how solo attorneys have to scrape around for business and it makes me sad.


----------



## Gilbert_Aus

Flarpy said:


> I actually can't watch that show, it depresses me. It's very accurate about how solo attorneys have to scrape around for business and it makes me sad.


For me in Australia it's really good to watch but I can imagine if you're living that for real it's not so good.


----------



## tohunt4me

"The Client"- one of my favorite movies.

Wills, divorces.

You should specialize in Uber driver incorporation.


----------



## UberLou

Gilbert_Aus said:


> I don't know about that. I agree one should take ultimate responsibility for their actions but Uber really has been selling lies to drivers. I am one of them who took the bait.


But is it really the US Governments and tax payers fault that you didn't do the proper research and you took their word for it? I know that sounds harsh but think about it. We are the ones footing the bill for these bankruptcy's.


----------



## chi1cabby

Flarpy said:


> Anyway, I sat through a total of about 20 cases (not including mine) and, of those 20, three of them featured a Debtor (the person who filed for bankruptcy) who drives for Uber! That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.


*Uber drivers' next stop: Bankruptcy?
*


----------



## Flarpy

tohunt4me said:


> "The Client"- one of my favorite movies.
> 
> Wills, divorces.
> 
> You should specialize in Uber driver incorporation.


I doubt many Uber drivers (in California where I'm licensed) have the attorney fee plus the $800/year state fee to incorporate.

I won't do wills because the malpractice situation has a statute of limitations of one year after the attorney's error or omission is found out. Which means if you're an attorney and you draw up a will or trust, you could be sued 50 years down the road by some grandson who wasn't even born when the document was prepared who feels like he was screwed out of an inheritance. Basically in California if an attorney makes one will he has to have malpractice insurance for the rest of his life.

I don't do family law or criminal law because I don't like drama.


----------



## Gilbert_Aus

UberLou said:


> But is it really the US Governments and tax payers fault that you didn't do the proper research and you took their word for it? I know that sounds harsh but think about it. We are the ones footing the bill for these bankruptcy's.


Of course not but do we want to live in a cold-hearted society? I think we are all a product of our environment. These people may not have had the education to know any better. I mean they might think "Uber is so big, how could they possibly be lying to me?" It's easy to see why people take their word as gospel truth.


----------



## Flarpy

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber drivers' next stop: Bankruptcy?*


Yup, that article makes sense.


----------



## Flarpy

Another thing about incorporation, at least in California, is it's very easy to "pierce the corporate veil" and hold a director of a corporation liable, if the corporation is a small one.

That is to say, incorporation in California for rideshare drivers would offer no benefits.


----------



## tohunt4me

Flarpy said:


> I doubt many Uber drivers (in California where I'm licensed) have the attorney fee plus the $800/year state fee to incorporate.
> 
> I won't do wills because the malpractice situation has a statute of limitations of one year after the attorney's error or omission is found out. Which means if you're an attorney and you draw up a will or trust, you could be sued 50 years down the road by some grandson who wasn't even born when the document was prepared who feels like he was screwed out of an inheritance. Basically in California if an attorney makes one will he has to have malpractice insurance for the rest of his life.
> 
> I don't do family law or criminal law because I don't like drama.


What kind of attorney DOESNT LIKE DRAMA Mr. Mason ?


----------



## PHXTE

Flarpy said:


> I'm a lawyer when I'm not driving for Lyft (and when I can get clients), and one of the areas I practice in is bankruptcy law.
> 
> This past week I was sitting around waiting with clients to be heard by the trustee at the "meeting of creditors." Every person who declares bankruptcy (and his attorney) has to meet with the trustee overseeing his case in a meeting that lasts a few minutes. The meeting is public, creditors can appear and ask questions (though rarely do), and the other people waiting their turn usually sit watching the proceedings. Trustees hear about 10 cases each hour so the meetings are quick.
> 
> Anyway, I sat through a total of about 20 cases (not including mine) and, of those 20, three of them featured a Debtor (the person who filed for bankruptcy) who drives for Uber! That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.
> 
> I thought it was pretty remarkable.


I think you're seeing a correlation between people who make poor financial decisions and people who think driving for Uber is a good deal. I don't necessarily think Uber is the cause of their bankruptcy.


----------



## Flarpy

That's a fair statement. Correlation doesn't prove causation.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Flarpy said:


> I'm a lawyer when I'm not driving for Lyft (and when I can get clients), and one of the areas I practice in is bankruptcy law.That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.
> 
> I thought it was pretty remarkable.


Well if people are unable to do simple math and figure out that ride share is a losing proposition than its no wonder their filing for bankruptcy. Need to ask, why do you drive ride share if your a lawyer? For fun?


----------



## observer

^^^^^Not a lawyer^^^^^



Flarpy said:


> Another thing about incorporation, at least in California, is it's very easy to "pierce the corporate veil" and hold a director of a corporation liable, if the corporation is a small one.
> 
> That is to say, incorporation in California for rideshare drivers would offer no benefits.


From what I've read, incorporation wouldn't need to "pierce the corporate veil", because the driver would be sued personally in addition to the corporation, in case of an at fault accident.

I agree incorporation doesn't really offer any benefits to the vast majority of TNC drivers.


----------



## DriverX

Strategic Bankruptcy is more common with joe public these days, and why shouldn't it be? Corps use it all the time to get out of bad deals. 

Being a Uber driver is pretty smart actually if you are angling for a Bankruptcy because your income is so small that they can't garnish your wages and you can make as little as you need to. Much harder to make a case for that strategic default and then bankruptcy when some jerk in Texass buys the debt for a pennies on the dollar and tries to come after you for it, if you're pulling a steady paycheck.


----------



## Flarpy

observer said:


> From what I've read, incorporation wouldn't need to "pierce the corporate veil", because the driver would be sued personally in addition to the corporation, in case of an at fault accident.
> 
> I agree incorporation doesn't really offer any benefits to the vast majority of TNC drivers.


Well, let's suppose a rider injures himself in your car in a way that doesn't involve your driving. You could have a corp own the vehicle and employ you as a driver. So if a rider, say, sticks his finger in the rear cigarette lighter socket and hurts himself and decides to sue, you as a mere employee of the corp could probably get any suit against you dismissed since it had nothing to do with your driving, and he'd likely have to go after the owner of the vehicle, the corporation.

Except, in most states, California especially, if you're the sole shareholder of the corporation, it would be easy to go after you as an "alter ego" of the corp.

People tend to forget there are many ways riders can be injured in your vehicle, _other _than collisions!


----------



## jonni smith

Mr. Flarpy do you have rideshare gap insurance?..surely a man in your line of work would not be so stupid


----------



## jonni smith

And my insight?..Folks in financial trouble will try anything to keep afloat. Uber is easy, although not a means to recovery. Uber is probably the last or near to last effort before throwing in the towel. I highly doubt uber is the reason for bankruptcy


----------



## jodie

Flarpy said:


> Well, you're wrong but I don't have the interest in convincing you otherwise. Believe me or don't, I couldn't care less.


Wrong answer for an attorney.


----------



## observer

Flarpy said:


> Well, let's suppose a rider injures himself in your car in a way that doesn't involve your driving. You could have a corp own the vehicle and employ you as a driver. So if a rider, say, sticks his finger in the rear cigarette lighter socket and hurts himself and decides to sue, you as a mere employee of the corp could probably get any suit against you dismissed since it had nothing to do with your driving, and he'd likely have to go after the owner of the vehicle, the corporation.
> 
> Except, in most states, California especially, if you're the sole shareholder of the corporation, it would be easy to go after you as an "alter ego" of the corp.
> 
> People tend to forget there are many ways riders can be injured in your vehicle, _other _than collisions!


Yes, but when most people think of a corporation protecting their assets from a lawsuit, they are thinking of being involved in a car accident. Not some pax sticking their finger in a cigarrete lighter.

If and when an uber driver is involved in a car accident lawsuit, the corporation AND the driver personally will both be named on the lawsuit.

http://www.litigationandtrial.com/2...llc-to-avoid-personal-liability-in-a-lawsuit/

Having adequate insurance is the only way to protect your assets.


----------



## jodie

We are all wasting our time arguing with mr flarpy. You have to wait a while. He is researching the internet for somewhat proper answers.


----------



## everythingsuber

Flarpy said:


> I'm a lawyer when I'm not driving for Lyft (and when I can get clients), and one of the areas I practice in is bankruptcy law.
> 
> This past week I was sitting around waiting with clients to be heard by the trustee at the "meeting of creditors." Every person who declares bankruptcy (and his attorney) has to meet with the trustee overseeing his case in a meeting that lasts a few minutes. The meeting is public, creditors can appear and ask questions (though rarely do), and the other people waiting their turn usually sit watching the proceedings. Trustees hear about 10 cases each hour so the meetings are quick.
> 
> Anyway, I sat through a total of about 20 cases (not including mine) and, of those 20, three of them featured a Debtor (the person who filed for bankruptcy) who drives for Uber! That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.
> 
> I thought it was pretty remarkable.


Maybe driving has not sent them to the wall but maybe it's something they took up on the way down? Maybe better than saying you are unemployed? Not sure of the bankruptcy laws in the US but is there any advantage to saying you are Uber driver as far as being able to hang on to an expensive car that creditors may be looking to get their hand on?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Give flarpy a chance


----------



## jodie

Where'd flarpy go?


----------



## jodie

jonni smith said:


> Santa Claus, the tooth fairy, an honest lawyer and an old drunk are walking down the street together when they simultaneously spot a hundred dollar bill. Who gets it? The old drunk, of course, the other three are fantasy creatures.


BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Flarpy

Since this thread has been hijacked by a couple of women desperately seeking attention, I'm out.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Flarpy said:


> Since this thread has been hijacked by a couple of women desperately seeking attention, I'm out.


Don't go flarpy

This place is full of trolls anyways

These 2 new trolls are just a new generation of stronger trolls 
It's all good


----------



## jodie

What is a stronger troll? Does that mean we are calling him out on his bs? I think i could live with that title. Although I do drive for uber on occasion and thats why im on this site. Def not trolling. Only trying to find answers to questions. Also, i've got a little "edjucashun".


----------



## jonni smith

jodie said:


> What is a stronger troll? Does that mean we are calling him out on his bs? I think i could live with that title. Although I do drive for uber on occasion and thats why im on this site. Def not trolling. Only trying to find answers to questions. Also, i've got a little "edjucashun".


I'm sorry jodie you mispelled that; it's educajun. Love the NOLA!


----------



## jodie

[QUO="jonni smith, post: 1037385, member: 54435"]I'm sorry jodie you mispelled that; it's educajun. Love the NOLA![/QUOTE]

Damn! You got me! Lol. Im laughing so hard right now I think im peeing!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

This ^^ stronger troll
To bad I'm trolled out

I'll miss the fun


----------



## jodie

Sorry flarpy. We are just having a little fun at your expense.  trying to avoid going on line


----------



## uber fooled

How to go bankrupt doing uber
John works at a gm plant for$20hr labour job,John sees ad on computer 'drive for uber earn $4700 a month'.John says wow thats good money let me try this on the weekend.John starts driving and is blown away at how fun and easy it is.John is now making $300 dollars on fridays and $350 on saturdays.After four weeks of great earnings (da hook) John say to himself why am i working at this gm plant.I could make $300 a day working for uber.John tells his boss to go eff himself.Its now been 3 months John is driving full time when Uber decide to introduce uberpool.John takes a income with this new service and decides to ignore them.Now John see that he has been getting threatening emails and good trips and guarntees seems to be gone.John calls a friend who he has recently signed up for Uber to ask if he how things are going.His friend replys its great i am making $300 a day and they have guaranteed me$4700 if i drive fulltime.John finds this strange as he has not seen a trip over $50 in a month and longer offered any guarantees.After six months of driving 3 rate cuts uber pool and 10000 new drivers john is now making $10hr.His $300 days have gone down to $96 dollars.He falls behind on rent car payments and goes bankrupt.DONT QUIT YOUR DAY JOB


----------



## uber fooled

jonni smith said:


> I'm sorry jodie you mispelled that; it's educajun. Love the NOLA!


Actual pic of Jodie(troll.com)


----------



## jodie

[QU.E="uber fooled, post: 1037692, member: 47925"]Actual pic of Jodie(troll.com)
View attachment 37837
[/QUOTE]

Omg how did you get my pic?


----------



## jodie

uber fooled said:


> Actual pic of Jodie(troll.com)
> View attachment 37837





uber fooled said:


> How to go bankrupt doing uber
> John works at a gm plant for$20hr labour job,John sees ad on computer 'drive for uber earn $4700 a month'.John says wow thats good money let me try this on the weekend.John starts driving and is blown away at how fun and easy it is.John is now making $300 dollars on fridays and $350 on saturdays.After four weeks of great earnings (da hook) John say to himself why am i working at this gm plant.I could make $300 a day working for uber.John tells his boss to go eff himself.Its now been 3 months John is driving full time when Uber decide to introduce uberpool.John takes a income with this new service and decides to ignore them.Now John see that he has been getting threatening emails and good trips and guarntees seems to be gone.John calls a friend who he has recently signed up for Uber to ask if he how things are going.His friend replys its great i am making $300 a day and they have guaranteed me$4700 if i drive fulltime.John finds this strange as he has not seen a trip over $50 in a month and longer offered any guarantees.After six months of driving 3 rate cuts uber pool and 10000 new drivers john is now making $10hr.His $300 days have gone down to $96 dollars.He falls behind on rent car payments and goes bankrupt.DONT QUIT YOUR DAY JOB


Im so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Slavic Riga

jonni smith said:


> I'm sorry jodie you mispelled that; it's educajun. Love the NOLA!


You two are funny. Though you'll are apart, you'll should enter other posts & tag with the conversations. It would be fun.


----------



## jonni smith

Slavic Riga said:


> You two are funny. Though you'll are apart, you'll should enter other posts & tag with the conversations. It would be fun.


Jodie and I make a good team. she's good looking and we're witty, sarcastic, but mostly humble


----------



## jodie

Idk. It seems these guys buckle under pressure!


Slavic Riga said:


> You two are funny. Though you'll are apart, you'll should enter other posts & tag with the conversations. It would be fun.


----------



## driveLA

probably all those drivers who got their $200/week cars repossessed


----------



## backstreets-trans

Gilbert_Aus said:


> I don't know about that. I agree one should take ultimate responsibility for their actions but Uber really has been selling lies to drivers. I am one of them who took the bait.


I agree. I hate when people blame the drivers when uber is to blame for most of this scam. Thousands of people have bought new cars just to do uber. Now with the rate cuts they are working for peanuts. Now lets say they drove for a year and racked up 60,000 miles on their new car. Well if they get into a serious accident with a new car the insurance is only going to pay the kelly blue book value. So these unfortunate people are now upside down 5-10 grand on a car that's totaled. This can easily cause a bankruptcy even if the accident is another drivers fault. Insurance risks are real in this job and accidents do happen.


----------



## Slavic Riga

jonni smith said:


> Jodie and I make a good team. she's good looking and i'm witty, sarcastic, but mostly humble


Who cares what you'll look like. Have to have humour & wits.
Humour needs no maintenance. Looks do & me knowing me will always be looking.
BTW


----------



## Altima ATL

UberLou said:


> If Uber/Lyft drivers are filing bankruptcy they only have themselves to blame. They should have figured out when to move on long before they put themselves in the poor house.


I would have thought that in most cases the drivers filing were already on the road to bankruptcy, trying to use Uber as a last ditch attempt to avoid it after Uber tells them that they can make big money etc.

I am not surprised at all by this,


----------



## Slavic Riga

jodie said:


> Idk. It seems these guys buckle under pressure!


Not all. A few. Majority are nice & very talented. Yes. T*he *odd screw ball makes an appearance from time to time. 
Just like the two odd screw balls that showed up at the City of Houston Mayor Press Conference & asking unintelligible questions.


----------



## chi1cabby

Slavic Riga said:


> You two are funny. Though you'll are apart, you'll should enter other posts & tag with the conversations. It would be fun.


Slavic Riga please don't further encourage jonni smith & jodie.
Most of their posts on this thread were off topic and bordering on trolling.


Flarpy said:


> Since this thread has been hijacked by a couple of women desperately seeking attention, I'm out.


----------



## JuanIguana

jodie said:


> My "he's lying" radar is going off full blast on this one. A few days ago you were beating your chest that you scammed ewwber or lyft out of 5 bucks. I honestly thought you were all of 21 with your silly posts. Im going to go out on a limb here and say nahhhhh. You were the one filing for bankruptcy.


So utterly courageous (sarc on)...the way you go "out on a limb" on the internet.

And you, what...all of 19?


----------



## jonni smith

backstreets-trans said:


> I agree. I hate when people blame the drivers when uber is to blame for most of this scam. Thousands of people have bought new cars just to do uber. Now with the rate cuts they are working for peanuts. Now lets say they drove for a year and racked up 60,000 miles on their new car. Well if they get into a serious accident with a new car the insurance is only going to pay the kelly blue book value. So these unfortunate people are now upside down 5-10 grand on a car that's totaled. This can easily cause a bankruptcy even if the accident is another drivers fault. Insurance risks are real in this job and accidents do happen.


To get back on point, your statement may hold some validity. However, I beg to differ. Blaming Uber for someone going bankrupt is tantamount to me going on gov't assistance because there are no jobs. Everyone is responsible for their own actions and someone getting a new car for rideshare may not have done his or her homework. To those who have gone bankrupt directly because of Uber; please contact me. I have a Nigerian prince who can help you


----------



## painfreepc

driveLA said:


> probably all those drivers who got their $200/week cars repossessed


I sure the hell am glad mine only cost $173,

another $27 and I'll be in bankruptcy court. Lol


----------



## stuber

Flarpy said:


> That's a fair statement. Correlation doesn't prove causation.


Yep. That's one of the classic fallacies I remember from Intro to Logic back in college.


----------



## ricmut

Flarpy we can sue for the hell of suing.lets have some fun.


----------



## osii

I have a law degree and I do this. Did some doc review and appellate work after law school but had an IP business after school and now really don't feel like practicing.


----------



## chi1cabby

osii said:


> I have a law degree and I do this


So does UberPissed.


----------



## Michguy01

I'm guessing these people filing for bankruptcy were already heading down that road before Uber came into their lives. Maybe Uber was a last ditch effort or people thought is was a "get rich quick" type of deal. 

Did anyone actually get out of bed one morning and just decide, "You know what, I'm gonna be a Uber driver"....I didn't think so. Uber has attracted people that are already in a bad situation, and then is becomes even worse. I myself was attracted to the freedom of the gig, but even with that benefit it's not worth it. New slogan, "Drive for Uber, Go broke"!


----------



## osii

I can see a lot of folks going BK if they're in a Santander lease.


----------



## uber strike

have any uber drivers claimed unemployment due to rate cuts, or is this not possible because we are not labeled as employees?


----------



## jonni smith

Michguy01 said:


> I'm guessing these people filing for bankruptcy were already heading down that road before Uber came into their lives. Maybe Uber was a last ditch effort or people thought is was a "get rich quick" type of deal.
> 
> Did anyone actually get out of bed one morning and just decide, "You know what, I'm gonna be a Uber driver"....I didn't think so. Uber has attracted people that are already in a bad situation, and then is becomes even worse. I myself was attracted to the freedom of the gig, but even with that benefit it's not worth it. New slogan, "Drive for Uber, Go broke"!


I can empathize with your point, but I'm not so sure about that. I believe that if you drive smart (surge) and have an economical car (honda fit) you can make money. Not enough to live on, but a couple c-notes a week certainly helps. At least for me it does. That's what i like about this forum, you can learn from good tips and strategies, or you can go down the wormhole to bitterness and hopelessness. To each his own, that's what makes America great.


----------



## FrostyAZ

osii said:


> I can see a lot of folks going BK if they're in a Santander lease.


As you probably already know, there's a record amount of defaults in subprime auto loans. It's only going to get worse. It will shake up the auto industry later this year and throughout 2017 and 2018.


----------



## jodie

jonni smith said:


> I can empathize with your point, but I'm not so sure about that. I believe that if you drive smart (surge) and have an economical car (honda fit) you can make money. Not enough to live on, but a couple c-notes a week certainly helps. At least for me it does. That's what i like about this forum, you can learn from good tips and strategies, or you can go down the wormhole to bitterness and hopelessness. To each his own, that's what makes America great.
> 
> View attachment 38025
> View attachment 38026


Great attitude! I am in total agreement even if we get slammed again. I was getting disillusioned a little from reading all the negativity on this board, but I only use uber as part time for extra money. I do not depend on it. Thanks for the uplift jonni smith!!!!!


----------



## Slavic Riga

FrostyAZ said:


> As you probably already know, there's a record amount of defaults in subprime auto loans. It's only going to get worse. It will shake up the auto industry later this year and throughout 2017 and 2018.


Buy or lease a Tesla soon. It can & will do wonders in this gig economy. Will Pass all Background & Security checks. Five star rating all the way.


----------



## chi1cabby

uber strike said:


> have any uber drivers claimed unemployment due to rate cuts


Yes.
*LA Uber Driver Got Unemployment Benefits*

*How Barbara Ann Berwick Won Her Case For Expenses and Unemployment Benefits*

*Another Uber Driver Awarded Unemployment Benefits*


----------



## Leftright?

Would you like fries with the order?


----------



## painfreepc

Michguy01 said:


> I'm guessing these people filing for bankruptcy were already heading down that road before Uber came into their lives. Maybe Uber was a last ditch effort or people thought is was a "get rich quick" type of deal.
> 
> Did anyone actually get out of bed one morning and just decide, "You know what, I'm gonna be a Uber driver"....I didn't think so. Uber has attracted people that are already in a bad situation, and then is becomes even worse. I myself was attracted to the freedom of the gig, but even with that benefit it's not worth it. New slogan, "Drive for Uber, Go broke"!


Please explain how you went broke because you're driving for Uber, I'm tired of hearing all the rhetoric, did you go broke because your bills are more than your uber income or did you go broke because you actually made no money at all, if your bills exceed your income that's not uber's fault go find a higher-paying job..

Yes I understand uber should pay more per mile and per minute,
but that doesn't mean no one is making money because you can't..


----------



## sellkatsell44

Has it been mentioned, a lawyer who drives lyft on the side.

This makes me wonder

Kind of like the shietty doctors I've had but in order to be a MD, they'd have to have passed the MCAT so...

We are in a society today where college dropouts can end up starting multimillion if not now billions, in revenue, companies.

There is (or was?) the possibility to make great money without having much in the degree sector and sadly having a degree doesn't always guarantee you the $$$ or job.

But not everyone who risks, gets rewarded.

And there's no such thing as free money or an easy street.

My advice? If you've been ubering for a month and still feel like you've not only fallen short of breaking even but actually lost money out on this, go apply for retail jobs. Who cares about flexibility that uber allows you. If that's the case, you're better off being a reseller online then driving for uber.


----------



## kakauber

I am driver for Uber and Lyft and getting ready to file for bankruptcy.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Flarpy said:


> I'm a lawyer when I'm not driving for Lyft (and when I can get clients), and one of the areas I practice in is bankruptcy law.
> 
> This past week I was sitting around waiting with clients to be heard by the trustee at the "meeting of creditors." Every person who declares bankruptcy (and his attorney) has to meet with the trustee overseeing his case in a meeting that lasts a few minutes. The meeting is public, creditors can appear and ask questions (though rarely do), and the other people waiting their turn usually sit watching the proceedings. Trustees hear about 10 cases each hour so the meetings are quick.
> 
> Anyway, I sat through a total of about 20 cases (not including mine) and, of those 20, three of them featured a Debtor (the person who filed for bankruptcy) who drives for Uber! That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.
> 
> I thought it was pretty remarkable.


^^^
I KNEW it!!!
Bill Handel is an Uber driver!


----------



## jonni smith

kakauber said:


> I am driver for Uber and Lyft and getting ready to file for bankruptcy.


I think Mr. Flopppy is giving out his number if you pm him.


----------



## jonni smith

I don't get it. I keep running my numbers and I seem to be happy driving in Atlanta. Minimum fares are $1.50 a mile and 24 cents a minute. If I do a run to the airport from the burbs, it's about 45 miles and an hour long with the usual bad traffic. Lets see that's about $65 in miles and $12 or so in time. $77 - 25% = ~$60 bucks an hour.....How does that not work for yall?


----------



## SEAL Team 5

uber strike said:


> have any uber drivers claimed unemployment due to rate cuts, or is this not possible because we are not labeled as employees?


You must have an employer paying unemployment tax on your behalf to collect unemployment. The employer pays both State and Federal Unemployment Tax for each employee for the 1st $7,000 of annual income. Now once you file your taxes as Self Employed and pay the appropriate amount you will be able to file unemployment on yourself. Only bad thing is that with the very little income you claim with Uber after deductions your next year's unemployment will most likely be around $20 a week.


----------



## Gilbert_Aus

UberLou said:


> If Uber/Lyft drivers are filing bankruptcy they only have themselves to blame. They should have figured out when to move on long before they put themselves in the poor house.





Teksaz said:


> Travis, is that you? lol


----------



## backstreets-trans

jonni smith said:


> I don't get it. I keep running my numbers and I seem to be happy driving in Atlanta. Minimum fares are $1.50 a mile and 24 cents a minute. If I do a run to the airport from the burbs, it's about 45 miles and an hour long with the usual bad traffic. Lets see that's about $65 in miles and $12 or so in time. $77 - 25% = ~$60 bucks an hour.....How does that not work for yall?


If the Atlanta rates were what you said then yes most people would be happy but they are exactly half for uberx. So my math comes up with $31.46 for the same airport trip. Now calculate your down time, time to the pick up and time back home or hr wait at airport. Your hourly rate drops to $15/hr. Deduct gas and maintenance now your lucky to make $10/hr. Finally subtract health insurance, vacation pay, sick leave, and retirement and you are making less than the minimum wage.


----------



## kakauber

Flarpy said:


> Because, in my area at least, most lawyers are part of big firms. I like working as a solo. I can't compete with their advertising budgets, so I can only advertise online and through word of mouth. Being an attorney is unlike most businesses because you don't really get "returning customers." People usually only need an attorney a couple of times in their lives. Therefore the work is usually scant.


Why dont you work as a lawyer for Uber, they are hiring.


----------



## jodie

kakauber said:


> Why dont you work as a lawyer for Uber, they are hiring.


Flarpy got lost


----------



## jonni smith

backstreets-trans said:


> If the Atlanta rates were what you said then yes most people would be happy but they are exactly half for uberx. So my math comes up with $31.46 for the same airport trip. Now calculate your down time, time to the pick up and time back home or hr wait at airport. Your hourly rate drops to $15/hr. Deduct gas and maintenance now your lucky to make $10/hr. Finally subtract health insurance, vacation pay, sick leave, and retirement and you are making less than the minimum wage.


I beg to differ sir. I do (almost without exception and on average) ONLY 2x or greater surge. The rest of your points are good, especially downtime. But, I've calculated my costs /mile, which is all I, and the IRS, care about. My costs are well below the standard mileage deduction so it's all tax free money. Not only that, I get the deduction also applied to my 'real job' taxable income. Finally, health insurance, vacation pay, sick leave, and retirement are already taken care of from the 'real job', so it's a win win for me. I suppose the moral of the story is, don't be a dummy and try to make a living off UBER, just use it to your advantage. Drive smarter, not harder. Good luck!


----------



## jonni smith

jodie said:


> Flarpy got lost


Actually Jodester, I heard he is really busy since this thread started. The lawyer work has exploded!!! I hear forum members are flocking to his expertise. Well played Mr Flarpy, welled played.


----------



## Michguy01

painfreepc said:


> Please explain how you went broke because you're driving for Uber, I'm tired of hearing all the rhetoric, did you go broke because your bills are more than your uber income or did you go broke because you actually made no money at all, if your bills exceed your income that's not uber's fault go find a higher-paying job..
> 
> Yes I understand uber should pay more per mile and per minute,
> but that doesn't mean no one is making money because you can't..


I didn't go broke, this is just a side gig for me. If I drive at all, I drive only surges and usually only on Fri & Sat evenings.

I was simply stating facts about Uber drivers. Let's face it, all you gotta do is browse this forum or the different Facebook groups it doesn't take long to realize a large percentage of drivers are not very bright. Of course I think the market you are in probably makes a huge difference on the amount of money you can make.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Flarpy said:


> I'm a lawyer when I'm not driving for Lyft (and when I can get clients), and one of the areas I practice in is bankruptcy law.
> 
> This past week I was sitting around waiting with clients to be heard by the trustee at the "meeting of creditors." Every person who declares bankruptcy (and his attorney) has to meet with the trustee overseeing his case in a meeting that lasts a few minutes. The meeting is public, creditors can appear and ask questions (though rarely do), and the other people waiting their turn usually sit watching the proceedings. Trustees hear about 10 cases each hour so the meetings are quick.
> 
> Anyway, I sat through a total of about 20 cases (not including mine) and, of those 20, three of them featured a Debtor (the person who filed for bankruptcy) who drives for Uber! That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.
> 
> I thought it was pretty remarkable.


I dont believe your story...


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Flarpy said:


> I generally avoid revealing too many personal details in internet forums. Why do you ask?


fake


----------



## jodie

uber fooled said:


> Actual pic of Jodie(troll.com)
> View attachment 37837


Guess the trolls have prevailed uber FOOL!


----------



## ResIpsaUber

Flarpy said:


> Since this thread has been hijacked by a couple of women desperately seeking attention, I'm out.


Haha! Just remember what a GIRL stands for on the internet: Guy In Real Life


----------



## jonni smith

ResIpsaUber said:


> Haha! Just remember what a GIRL stands for on the internet: Guy In Real Life


yes , beware, you just never know


----------



## PHXTE

jonni smith said:


> I beg to differ sir. I do (almost without exception and on average) ONLY 2x or greater surge. The rest of your points are good, especially downtime. But, I've calculated my costs /mile, which is all I, and the IRS, care about. My costs are well below the standard mileage deduction so it's all tax free money. Not only that, I get the deduction also applied to my 'real job' taxable income. Finally, health insurance, vacation pay, sick leave, and retirement are already taken care of from the 'real job', so it's a win win for me. I suppose the moral of the story is, don't be a dummy and try to make a living off UBER, just use it to your advantage. Drive smarter, not harder. Good luck!


Just keep in mind that every market is different. In a city like Phoenix that is much more dense, minimum distance trips will grind you to death. And not every city surges the same either.

It's just not as simple as "well, I'll just drive to the airport and I'll be making millions of dollarbucks". We can't even pick up at the airport here in PHX.


----------



## ResIpsaUber

Flarpy said:


> I'm a lawyer when I'm not driving for Lyft (and when I can get clients), and one of the areas I practice in is bankruptcy law.
> 
> This past week I was sitting around waiting with clients to be heard by the trustee at the "meeting of creditors." Every person who declares bankruptcy (and his attorney) has to meet with the trustee overseeing his case in a meeting that lasts a few minutes. The meeting is public, creditors can appear and ask questions (though rarely do), and the other people waiting their turn usually sit watching the proceedings. Trustees hear about 10 cases each hour so the meetings are quick.
> 
> Anyway, I sat through a total of about 20 cases (not including mine) and, of those 20, three of them featured a Debtor (the person who filed for bankruptcy) who drives for Uber! That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.
> 
> I thought it was pretty remarkable.


Thanks Flarpy for offering some useful insight. I am not sure what conclusions can be drawn from the 3 of 20 numbers though. I believe the premise is correct - many Uber drivers will/should be turning to bankruptcy once they have discovered:

They have over-extended themselves on expensive leases and financing, and
the net $$$ are insufficient to generate sufficient living income while paying the costs and overhead of operating a business, and
they get hit with tax bills for money they should have been saving for Uncle Sam, but did not do so because they needed it to survive;
etc.
This is not everybody of course. Many (most?) will have sustainable business models and have learned how to maximize income in a way that others will not be able to accomplish (keeping car and operating costs low), maximizing PDBs, etc).

However, the fact that 3 of 20 observed cases at a 341 meeting of creditors may also be indicative of people turning to Uber for temporary cash flow to help avoid BK on their bigger picture of generalized financial decline. In other words, Uber may be a symptom rather than the problem.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

I see people driving 30k cars, 2016 prius, volts, and accord hybrids with dealer plates so its no wonder. Depreciation for such cars is about 5k per year if your ubering full time(40 to 60k miles a year) , so by the time your done paying off the car in 5 years you'll need a new one.


Then theyre paying 300 to 500 a month for insurance and car payments


----------



## osii

well, if you're not a mechanic, keeping a $5k car on the road 60k mikes a year can cost you $5k a year too.


----------



## Altima ATL

jonni smith said:


> I don't get it. I keep running my numbers and I seem to be happy driving in Atlanta. Minimum fares are $1.50 a mile and 24 cents a minute. If I do a run to the airport from the burbs, it's about 45 miles and an hour long with the usual bad traffic. Lets see that's about $65 in miles and $12 or so in time. $77 - 25% = ~$60 bucks an hour.....How does that not work for yall?


You drive in a different Atlanta?


----------



## PHXTE

Altima ATL said:


> You drive in a different Atlanta?
> 
> View attachment 38141


She was being a bit disingenuous there by failing to state that those numbers are inclusive of a 2x surge.

Although if ATL is anything like PHX, I'm skeptical she's as successful at _consistently_ landing these high dollar surge fares as she says she is.

Again, every market is different. I'm sure if I only drove late night surges on the weekends with the drunks I could skew my hourly wages too. That doesn't mean I'm going to be knocking that down all the time and whenever I want.


----------



## painfreepc

osii said:


> well, if you're not a mechanic, keeping a $5k car on the road 60k mikes a year can cost you $5k a year too.


Yes right, they don't want to talk about the cost of maintaining a piece of s**t used car, I forgot that guy's name that used to be on here doing all the videos on YouTube and he was also a member here, but he left, he's a Master Mechanic, many times he's always telling everybody else to buy used cars for uber like we are all master mechanics, every used car I've ever had in life I always end up getting rid of it because I couldn't keep up with the maintenance, my car is almost 100,000 miles and I have had no problems whatsoever all I've done is change the tires and I see no reason why I can't go another hundred thousand miles with only a little maintenance..


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Flarpy said:


> Anyway, I sat through a total of about 20 cases (not including mine) and, of those 20, three of them featured a Debtor (the person who filed for bankruptcy) who drives for Uber! That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.
> I thought it was pretty remarkable.


I think you're looking at it from the wrong perspective... it seems that the correlation you make is that people driving Uber tend to bankrupt, when the reality is that people who are in debt will do anything they can to make more money - and gig economy work, like Uber (the largest) is something they do. In other words, it's probably just as common or more so for a person who is unemployed or underemployed to drive Uber. (Though you wouldn't get an argument from me if you want to conclude that driving Uber can hasten their downfall)


----------



## jonni smith

PHXTE said:


> She was being a bit disingenuous there by failing to state that those numbers are inclusive of a 2x surge.
> 
> Although if ATL is anything like PHX, I'm skeptical she's as successful at _consistently_ landing these high dollar surge fares as she says she is.
> 
> Again, every market is different. I'm sure if I only drove late night surges on the weekends with the drunks I could skew my hourly wages too. That doesn't mean I'm going to be knocking that down all the time and whenever I want.


would you like me to post my earnings this week? I'd love to see yours too. 



PHXTE said:


> I'm sure if I only drove late night surges on the weekends with the drunks I could skew my hourly wages too.


With a face like this do you think I would risk being out late at night? NO WAY!!!


----------



## jonni smith

PHXTE said:


> Just keep in mind that every market is different. In a city like Phoenix that is much more dense, minimum distance trips will grind you to death. And not every city surges the same either.
> 
> It's just not as simple as "well, I'll just drive to the airport and I'll be making millions of dollarbucks". We can't even pick up at the airport here in PHX.


I agree...we can't pick up at the airport either. Just call me lucky, but i have 2 places to stay, Cumming and Decatur, and work in Chamblee. So I am advantaged that I can do a run, then just pop over to decatur if i wanna call it a day. Atlanta surges like crazy!


----------



## NCRBILL

PHXTE said:


> She was being a bit disingenuous there by failing to state that those numbers are inclusive of a 2x surge.
> 
> Although if ATL is anything like PHX, I'm skeptical she's as successful at _consistently_ landing these high dollar surge fares as she says she is.
> 
> Again, every market is different. I'm sure if I only drove late night surges on the weekends with the drunks I could skew my hourly wages too. That doesn't mean I'm going to be knocking that down all the time and whenever I want.


And the fact that it Uber does not surge from an airport makes this even less likely. If you get a ping away from the airport maybe but you are not getting a 2.0 surge from an airport. No way, no how...


----------



## jonni smith

NCRBILL said:


> And the fact that it Uber does not surge from an airport makes this even less likely. If you get a ping away from the airport maybe but you are not getting a 2.0 surge from an airport. No way, no how...


would you like me to post my earnings this week?


----------



## NCRBILL

jonni smith said:


> would you like me to post my earnings this week?


Sure. And show the map where you pick up from the airport.


----------



## jonni smith

NCRBILL said:


> Sure. And show the map where you pick up from the airport.


ok..and I insist you post your earnings as well...or do you not drive anymore?


----------



## NCRBILL

jonni smith said:


> ok..and I insist you post your earnings as well...or do you not drive anymore?


My point is I still drive. Some days better than others.

My main point is you were claiming to pick up from the airport. I've been told by Uber the do not surge any airports because they want to stay on track with the others. That is why I asked for you to show you picked up from the airport. Me posting my earnings has nothing to do with that.


----------



## jonni smith

jonni smith said:


> ok..and I insist you post your earnings as well...or do you not drive anymore?


Darn...I made a mistake..it wasn't $60 bucks an hour grrrr


----------



## jonni smith

NCRBILL said:


> My point is I still drive. Some days better than others.
> 
> My main point is you were claiming to pick up from the airport. I've been told by Uber the do not surge any airports because they want to stay on track with the others. That is why I asked for you to show you picked up from the airport. Me posting my earnings has nothing to do with that.


----------



## jonni smith

NCRBILL said:


> My point is I still drive. Some days better than others.
> 
> My main point is you were claiming to pick up from the airport. I've been told by Uber the do not surge any airports because they want to stay on track with the others. That is why I asked for you to show you picked up from the airport. Me posting my earnings has nothing to do with that.


I never said I picked up from the airport...if you look at my post I think I distinctly said 'if i do a run from the burbs to the airport'..check me plz...And by the way, Thank You for your service.


----------



## NCRBILL

jonni smith said:


> I never said I picked up from the airport...if you look at my post I think I distinctly said 'if i do a run from the burbs to the airport'..check me plz...And by the way, Thank You for your service.


Sorry but I read it the other way.


----------



## jonni smith

NCRBILL said:


> Sorry but I read it the other way.


No worries I do that all the time  and by the way, that run was last week. I didn't get so lucky this week. Only worked 5 hrs for $200. I hope someone calls bs on me so we can compare earnings, no one seems to do that for some reason. I can't figure out why.


----------



## Altima ATL

jonni smith said:


> I never said I picked up from the airport...if you look at my post I think I distinctly said 'if i do a run from the burbs to the airport'..check me plz...And by the way, Thank You for your service.


But the one you just posted would have been during a surge and is not 45 miles.

But more so you were claiming tht the minimum mileage rate we $1.50 and 24 cent per minute.

Just trying to correct some of the misinformation that we see on this board.


----------



## jonni smith

Altima ATL said:


> But the one you just posted would have been during a surge and is not 45 miles.
> 
> But more so you were claiming tht the minimum mileage rate we $1.50 and 24 cent per minute.
> 
> Just trying to correct some of the misinformation that we see on this board.


You are correct sir and I apologize. It wasn't 45 miles, it was only 32. In addition, it wasn't $60/hr. I'll let you do the math on that one.. Thanks for clearing up my error. maybe I'm not so good at math. What do you come up with for hourly rate?


----------



## jonni smith

Altima ATL said:


> But the one you just posted would have been during a surge and is not 45 miles.
> 
> But more so you were claiming tht the minimum mileage rate we $1.50 and 24 cent per minute.
> 
> Just trying to correct some of the misinformation that we see on this board.


My point with the post is that, I think rather smartly, try to only do >2x surge. I would suggest others to do the same and keep your freaking driver app off on non surge.  Have a good one!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Some of those people may have owned business that failed or lost a job ( i meet a lot of uber lyft drivers in nice cars that got laid off from the oil and gas industry) so they're doing uber as a stop gap .


----------



## Older Chauffeur

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You must have an employer paying unemployment tax on your behalf to collect unemployment. The employer pays both State and Federal Unemployment Tax for each employee for the 1st $7,000 of annual income. Now once you file your taxes as Self Employed and pay the appropriate amount you will be able to file unemployment on yourself. Only bad thing is that with the very little income you claim with Uber after deductions your next year's unemployment will most likely be around $20 a week.


I think you are thinking of the FICA taxes you pay as a self employed person when you file your tax return. They include Medicare and Social Security, but not unemployment insurance. Unemployment insurance is optional but separate if you meet certain minimum income and operating requirements for the self employed.


----------



## observer

PHXTE said:


> She was being a bit disingenuous there by failing to state that those numbers are inclusive of a 2x surge.
> 
> Although if ATL is anything like PHX, I'm skeptical she's as successful at _consistently_ landing these high dollar surge fares as she says she is.
> 
> Again, every market is different. I'm sure if I only drove late night surges on the weekends with the drunks I could skew my hourly wages too. That doesn't mean I'm going to be knocking that down all the time and whenever I want.


I think she stated in an earlier post or thread that she only does 2x and above surge.


----------



## Altima ATL

jonni smith said:


> My point with the post is that, I think rather smartly, try to only do >2x surge. I would suggest others to do the same and keep your freaking driver app off on non surge.  Have a good one!


Roswell surging at 3.0 and an airport run.

Would be about 1 each 3 months.

Uber on.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Older Chauffeur said:


> I think you are thinking of the FICA taxes you pay as a self employed person when you file your tax return. They include Medicare and Social Security, but not unemployment insurance. Unemployment insurance is optional but separate if you meet certain minimum income and operating requirements for the self employed.


Correct, that's why I said appropriate. You can't get away from paying the 15.3% FICA. I guess I should of worded it differently. Sorry for the mix up. It was suppose to be a little humor about the weekly payout being only $20.


----------



## El Janitor

Driving for Uber is still better then sitting on a bunch of Scamway products on the bottom tier forever hoping to unload that junk.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

El Janitor said:


> Driving for Uber is still better then sitting on a bunch of Scamway products on the bottom tier forever hoping to unload that junk.


You can use Uber as a means of meeting new people and unloading all those Amway products. I see Double Diamond in your future!!!


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Flarpy said:


> Anyway, I sat through a total of about 20 cases (not including mine) and, of those 20, three of them featured a Debtor (the person who filed for bankruptcy) who drives for Uber! That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.
> 
> I thought it was pretty remarkable.


Not really remarkable at all, people who are in a lot of debt are looking for new ways to earn money fast. Uber is advertising on the radio for new drivers 24/7.

Your anecdote just demonstrates that radio advertising is effective.


----------



## Novus Caesar

I think many are looking at this backward. I don't think it is driving for Uber that bankrupts a person. It is more that financially strapped people are driving for Uber--otherwise most would not be wasting their time.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

jonni smith said:


> View attachment 38167


You do realize that your earnings before expenses on that trip were ~$84? - not including the time to you waited before getting the request... the time and mileage to get to the request and the time and mileage after the drop-off?

I'm not saying it isn't a good ride... just two points: (from a lot of experience)
1. You drove more miles and spent more time than you were paid for.
2. Surged trips back-to-back are the exception, not the rule.

Pointing out a 'good' trip is not the same as evaluating a month of driving and is disingenuous when using it to make the point that driving in general is profitable. In my experience I get a couple of rides like that a week too - but that's out of 40-60 trips/wk. ymmv


----------



## jonni smith

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You do realize that your earnings before expenses on that trip were ~$84? - not including the time to you waited before getting the request... the time and mileage to get to the request and the time and mileage after the drop-off?
> 
> I'm not saying it isn't a good ride... just two points: (from a lot of experience)
> 1. You drove more miles and spent more time than you were paid for.
> 2. Surged trips back-to-back are the exception, not the rule.
> 
> Pointing out a 'good' trip is not the same as evaluating a month of driving and is disingenuous when using it to make the point that driving in general is profitable. In my experience I get a couple of rides like that a week too - but that's out of 40-60 trips/wk. ymmv


All good points. My overall general point is that if you only take surge rides, you may be a happy camper. So many complain that they can't make money; I counter that if I work smart and be selective, I can in fact make decent money for extra cash. I am not full time. I try to make more in surge than in fares each week. That is my goal. What is your overall strategy?, and how are your results?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

jonni smith said:


> All good points. My overall general point is that if you only take surge rides, you may be a happy camper.


 No kidding. It was great here after the recent price cuts (similar to yours in ATL)... many drivers dropped out - and it became all-surge, all the time... But we've seen in recent weeks that Uber is responding to complaints from riders about the surge rides by on-boarding many new drivers and putting 'guarantees' in place during busy weekend hours which result in tons of drivers on the road and fewer and lower surges.


> So many complain that they can't make money; I counter that if I work smart and be selective, I can in fact make decent money for extra cash.


Me too... but that doesn't help the folks who are driving as a main source of income who signed up under the promise of considerably higher rates - and 'choose your own hours' (when in fact, if you want to work only surges, you effectively cannot choose your own hours).


> I try to make more in surge than in fares each week. That is my goal. What is your overall strategy?, and how are your results?


Like you, I drive part-time (for me, after-work most weekday evenings - and when I want on weekends). I drive both a SELECT and an X vehicle - choosing which is appropriate for the day/hours I am driving - and my earnings goal is just $400/wk - which I have always exceeded (mostly by a lot - until these past two weeks when Uber flooded the good times with drivers).

PS - can you do the guys here a favor and go back to the highly inappropriate, provocative avatar... we have to get our kicks here where we can...


----------



## jonni smith

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No kidding. It was great here after the recent price cuts (similar to yours in ATL)... many drivers dropped out - and it became all-surge, all the time... But we've seen in recent weeks that Uber is responding to complaints from riders about the surge rides by on-boarding many new drivers and putting 'guarantees' in place during busy weekend hours which result in tons of drivers on the road and fewer and lower surges.Me too... but that doesn't help the folks who are driving as a main source of income who signed up under the promise of considerably higher rates - and 'choose your own hours' (when in fact, if you want to work only surges, you effectively cannot choose your own hours). Like you, I drive part-time (for me, after-work most weekday evenings - and when I want on weekends). I drive both a SELECT and an X vehicle - choosing which is appropriate for the day/hours I am driving - and my earnings goal is just $400/wk - which I have always exceeded (mostly by a lot - until these past two weeks when Uber flooded the good times with drivers).
> 
> PS - can you do the guys here a favor and go back to the highly inappropriate, provocative avatar... we have to get our kicks here where we can...


$440 is awesome!!..i do about half that..lol...p.s, i liked the other picture, cuz i don't want to be abused; but the forum guys felt is was a bit too much. What's wrong with a little cleavage?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

jonni smith said:


> What's wrong with a little cleavage?


I suspect the answer lies in your use of the word '_little_'


----------



## Trebor

Flarpy said:


> I'm a lawyer when I'm not driving for Lyft (and when I can get clients), and one of the areas I practice in is bankruptcy law.
> 
> This past week I was sitting around waiting with clients to be heard by the trustee at the "meeting of creditors." Every person who declares bankruptcy (and his attorney) has to meet with the trustee overseeing his case in a meeting that lasts a few minutes. The meeting is public, creditors can appear and ask questions (though rarely do), and the other people waiting their turn usually sit watching the proceedings. Trustees hear about 10 cases each hour so the meetings are quick.
> 
> Anyway, I sat through a total of about 20 cases (not including mine) and, of those 20, three of them featured a Debtor (the person who filed for bankruptcy) who drives for Uber! That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.
> 
> I thought it was pretty remarkable.


You could specialize in Uber bankruptcies. Those could be some really, really eye catching facebook advertisements.

Anyways, as an attorney, working bankruptcy, assuming your not working for companies filing bankruptcy, how does one expect to get paid by individuals? Just seems like a losing battle. (I am not trying to be negative, but I really want to know how that works.) Surly, you cant get paid up front.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Flarpy said:


> Since this thread has been hijacked by a couple of women desperately seeking attention, I'm out.


 Well lets us know where you go too, and send us a postcard.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Flarpy said:


> Haha maybe I could be a sponsor on this forum!
> 
> You know your choice of occupation is questionable when bankruptcy attorneys advertise their services on forums dedicated to that occupation!


POST # 13/Flarpy: I'm gonna "hold your
feet to the F I Y A H !"
Mr. Officer of the Court. W/$ B I L L I O N.S
squandered by CroMagnonCEO on the
T H O U S A N D S of Ridiculous Positions
that this SUPERSmartyPantzKo.CONCOCTS
like ...

"Scofflaw ? You don't UNDERSTAND !
DISRUPTION IS GOOD!...Lookit my Awards:
Resistance is Futile...Accept change or Die !

The #[F]UberMath is UNASSAILABLE:
"REDUCED RATE$ = GREATER EARNING$

Mentoring Bison: "Gunshine Stater"


----------



## uber-noober

Altima ATL said:


> Roswell surging at 3.0 and an airport run.
> 
> Would be about 1 each 3 months.
> 
> Uber on.


3.4 surge


----------



## domino

You should just sue Uber for something. They just paid out 100 million for the traitor Shannon's case


----------



## vesolehome

jonni smith said:


> I don't get it. I keep running my numbers and I seem to be happy driving in Atlanta. Minimum fares are $1.50 a mile and 24 cents a minute. If I do a run to the airport from the burbs, it's about 45 miles and an hour long with the usual bad traffic. Lets see that's about $65 in miles and $12 or so in time. $77 - 25% = ~$60 bucks an hour.....How does that not work for yall?


Detroit is awful. .70 cents a mile. We're Uber's experiment. They know how oppressed Detroit is so they pay cheap. The only way to drive is Surge only.

As far as this thread, it's very misleading. Uber isn't making drivers file BK. It speaks to the level of Uber drivers. They are underemployed or unemployed from full time work and driving for Uber. In a lot of markets, you can't drive full time for Uber and make a living wage. The price of gas is going up. The cost of living, heath care, life's necessities are costly. Uber is bare bones employment. Anyone trying to do this full time will learn it can't be done with the pending car repairs and coast of driving.

Bottom line, Uber is employing a lot of unemployable and that will reflect in what becomes of this company.


----------



## UberPissed

Flarpy said:


> I doubt many Uber drivers (in California where I'm licensed) have the attorney fee plus the $800/year state fee to incorporate.


It would probably be viewed as a disregarded entity and not have corporate protection as a single member corporation, and they probably could still go after personal assets.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

Flarpy said:


> I generally avoid revealing too many personal details in internet forums. Why do you ask?


Hmmmmm.....the type of car you drive can be seen by your neighbors, the cops, and anyone who gives a damn about what you drive. I don't (give a damn, because it tells me nothing) but your response to the question is interesting. But nice try at promoting your services. Why not just be honest and say you want business?....Ohhhh.....sorry I forgot....you're a lawyer.


----------



## UberPissed

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well if people are unable to do simple math and figure out that ride share is a losing proposition than its no wonder their filing for bankruptcy. Need to ask, why do you drive ride share if your a lawyer? For fun?


Most people think that lawyers all make 6 figures. In fact there is a real crisis in the legal field. Legal education is 100-200k, and the jobs are not supporting that debt load. The BigLaw jobs are about 5% of the profession, and those are the ones making a lot of money. In New York, I know people that are making 40-70k per year as an attorney. A friend of mine, with 5 years of trial experience is making 70k. It sounds like a lot for people in the middle of the country, but Nassau County is far more expensive than the Bible Belt.


----------



## UberPissed

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Hmmmmm.....the type of car you drive can be seen by your neighbors, the cops, and anyone who gives a damn about what you drive. I don't (give a damn, because it tells me nothing) but your response to the question is interesting. But nice try at promoting your services. Why not just be honest and say you want business?....Ohhhh.....sorry I forgot....you're a lawyer.


I don't see the big deal. I'm an attorney. I drive a CRV.

I can tell you that his favorite show is Criminal Minds.


----------



## UberPissed

chi1cabby said:


> So does UberPissed.


I work the nonprofit route. I actually come to enjoy driving. I just don't do it during drunk hours. Try to catch surges. I don't make a lot, but it's extra spending money. I hustled hard for a few weeks and bought a Prius with cash. Now I use that to leverage more money. My costs are tied to that vehicle, which I've already made that money back. I don't have any assets that could be reached by a judgment should I ever be underinsured and get in a lawsuit and lose. I think for people like me, it is great (although I could stand to make more than .90 per mile).

I'm not like Randy or Focusman, but I try to stay positive. 700+ rides with a 4.87 rating.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

FrostyAZ said:


> As you probably already know, there's a record amount of defaults in subprime auto loans. It's only going to get worse. It will shake up the auto industry later this year and throughout 2017 and 2018.


...and that's when smart people buy a nice used (repossessed) car to replace the ole (Ubered out) buggy. Not all "Giggers" are stupid....some have figured out how to make money (took me 2 years so I 'm not to be considered one of the smart ones)....but it takes a little guile and guts.


----------



## UberPissed

jonni smith said:


> I don't get it. I keep running my numbers and I seem to be happy driving in Atlanta. Minimum fares are $1.50 a mile and 24 cents a minute. If I do a run to the airport from the burbs, it's about 45 miles and an hour long with the usual bad traffic. Lets see that's about $65 in miles and $12 or so in time. $77 - 25% = ~$60 bucks an hour.....How does that not work for yall?


It doesn't work for all of us because we are not making the same per mile. In Chicago, we make .90. Your city will eventually cut rates, and give you about 5 minutes notice when they do it. When they cut your rates to .80/.20, your $60 fare will now be $30, which still isn't bad, but when you factor in the mileage rate on that run (at least $25, more if you go back empty) you will see why there are so many unhappy drivers.

Uber is also taking advantage of people like you who are fixated on your $60 per hour rate. First, that is not (or at least I don't think it is) indicative of a normal shift. You are probably also making shorter, less-profitable trips, people cancel, people make you wait, people make you make stops, etc... All of those cut in to the time your wheels are moving. Can't make money if wheels aren't moving.

Here is how Uber makes you think you are killing it out there. You see $60 deposited into your account. However, the mileage rate is .54, and if you have a newer car, it is probably not adequate. You can do ok if you have an older car that is reliable and fully depreciated. You have to factor in the mileage to get to that person, and the mileage to the next person, but let's just say that it's close to 45 miles, and at .54 cents per mile, let's just call it $25. Your net profit before taxes is now cut to $35 (still not bad). Self-employment taxes (15.3%) will cut about $5.50 from that figure, and income taxes (assuming an 18% marginal rate) will cut another $6 in income taxes. Your $60 per hour is now down to $23.50.

At $23.50 per hour, I still think it's a great gig; however, you are using one "good ride" scenario to describe what you earn. If uber lowers rates to what is paid in Chicago, you would now get about $54 for that ride, for which you would net about $40.50. After you subtract mileage of $25 you go to $15 and your taxes would be about $5. This brings you to $10 per hour.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

vesolehome said:


> Detroit is awful. .70 cents a mile.


yup - but not out of line with other cities in the area. 
Here in CLE the mileage rate is 10% higher 
but the DET time rate is 15% higher. 
DET is not significantly different than CLE.
(and even the DET test of $0.30/mi included a time rate hike to $0.35/min... 
it's not just about the mileage, you have to look at the total fare - which still sukcs)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

UberPissed said:


> Uber is also taking advantage of people like you who are fixated on your $60 per hour rate.


Yup - It's casino psychology. 
The "I won $500 at the casino" feeling - ignoring the weeks of losing thousands to get that hit.


----------



## HoldenDriver

Some of this may be due to bankruptcy courts favoring people that are employed. It's much easier to file Chapter 13 if you are a "wage earner"

If federal courts consider Uber to be full-time employment, then it's much easier to go Chapter 13, even if you don't have a real job.


----------



## tohunt4me

DriverX said:


> Strategic Bankruptcy is more common with joe public these days, and why shouldn't it be? Corps use it all the time to get out of bad deals.
> 
> Being a Uber driver is pretty smart actually if you are angling for a Bankruptcy because your income is so small that they can't garnish your wages and you can make as little as you need to. Much harder to make a case for that strategic default and then bankruptcy when some jerk in Texass buys the debt for a pennies on the dollar and tries to come after you for it, if you're pulling a steady paycheck.


After 7 years and a day,you can write a book about robbing banks.

Statute of limitations.

Cheaper than Bankruptcy.


----------



## HoldenDriver

tohunt4me said:


> After 7 years and a day,you can write a book about robbing banks.
> 
> Statute of limitations.
> 
> Cheaper than Bankruptcy.


Credit card companies have gotten wise to this. Since the great recession, they're much more likely to file small claims court claims. Then statute of limitations doesn't apply. And interest and fines can be tacked on.


----------



## Miguel Aprender

Michguy01 said:


> Did anyone actually get out of bed one morning and just decide, "You know what, I'm gonna be a Uber driver"....I didn't think so. Uber has attracted people that are already in a bad situation, and then is becomes even worse. I myself was attracted to the freedom of the gig, but even with that benefit it's not worth it. New slogan, "Drive for Uber, Go broke"!


I need to take exception to this statement. I don't depend on Uber for income, it is a way that I am supplementing my children's college. People would mostly consider me "in a good situation." I think, in the end, I will make money and not lose it. I don't see any way that I could full time drive for Uber and make a living out of it, at least not the lifestyle that I am used to.


----------



## HoldenDriver

Miguel Aprender said:


> I need to take exception to this statement. I don't depend on Uber for income, it is a way that I am supplementing my children's college. People would mostly consider me "in a good situation." I think, in the end, I will make money and not lose it. I don't see any way that I could full time drive for Uber and make a living out of it, at least not the lifestyle that I am used to.


Yeah - when I'm making effectively $50+ an hour on incentive pay... people can scoff all they want. I let pax think I'm making minimum wage unless they ask - no skin off my back.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Miguel Aprender said:


> I need to take exception to this statement. I don't depend on Uber for income, it is a way that I am supplementing my children's college. People would mostly consider me "in a good situation." I think, in the end, I will make money and not lose it. I don't see any way that I could full time drive for Uber and make a living out of it, at least not the lifestyle that I am used to.


bad assumption. I'd agree that many drivers come to drive TNC because they have few other options...
but I know (factually) it's not 'all'. I've met some wonderful local drivers here who drive for a variety of reasons: saving for a vacation, saving for an anniversary party, paying off medical bills, paying off student loans, saving for a house downpayment, using their 'old' car to drive so they can buy a newer car for cash...

And even my own situation - drawn to Uber/Lyft because of what I was reading in the financial rags back in 2014... got curious and decided to learn more about it by driving during the times I'd normally be sitting in front of the computer - or on the couch watching TV.

Not everyone who drives TNC is in dire financial straits.
But I do agree that those who ARE in financial bad times can indeed end up making their situation worse by driving TNC is they are not very careful.


----------



## Miguel Aprender

Uber is an easy job to pick up if you meet some fairly low qualifications. It's almost like there is no excuse for not having a job.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Miguel Aprender said:


> Uber is an easy job to pick up if you meet some fairly low qualifications. It's almost like there is no excuse for not having a job.


ok, teasing here, but repeat after me: "driving Uber is NOT a job - driving Uber is NOT a job - driving Uber is NOT a job"
It's work - but it is not a job. You aren't hired by an employer - you do not receive wages and you have no benefits or FLSA protections. You are WORKING for yourself.

Still...
how about:

No qualifying car
56+% of households in NYC don't have a car -
nationally, it's around 1 in 10 that don't have a car
and who knows how many of the cars out there don't qualify for TNC work​
No Insurance
yeah - there are still a LOT of people who drive without insurance
and it's fairly safe to assume that they are the broke ones, right?​
Not 21 years old

No TNC
Live in an area where there is no TNC service avail​
Criminal background history
oops... nevermind​


----------



## HoldenDriver

Frankly, NYC is an outlier due to its geography - the car owner rate is much higher in most other areas. And that's why Xchange leasing exists.

You will make a lot less if you go the Xchange route, but it is there, and it especially will make up for itself in a major metropolitan area.

Uber is now in markets with <100,000 population... like mine, so that's changing rapidly as well.

Finally, Uber just revised background checks to agree to only pursue/deny for serious or violent/sexual offenses.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

HoldenDriver said:


> Frankly, NYC is an outlier due to its geography - the car owner rate is much higher in most other areas.


I did say it was around 90% in most areas - but that doesn't mean the car is available to use for rideshare - or qualifies for use in rideshare.


> You will make a lot less if you go the Xchange route, but it is there, and it especially will make up for itself in a major metropolitan area.


Making "a lot less" than barely breaking even? That's not really an option for the financially strapped - in fact, it is the fastest path to financial ruin.


> Uber is now in markets with <100,000 population... like mine, so that's changing rapidly as well.


 No argument there - but it's still not available 'everywhere' (and I can't imagine it ever will be). Youngstown, OH is over 65,000 pop. - still doesn't have Uber (even though Akron/Canton/Kent/Cleveland all have service).


> Finally, Uber just revised background checks to agree to only pursue/deny for serious or violent/sexual offenses.


That's what I said (meant tongue-in-cheek) and admittedly, that is mostly due to state laws.


----------



## HoldenDriver

Uber just lowered requirements to 2001 in most areas. NYC again is an outlier due to local/city regulations.

You can make a lot of money even with Xchange. An Xchange lease may run you $500 a month, but you can make $3500/month driving for Uber.

Some people will have to move to get jobs. This is the problem with urban squalor. If you aren't willing to move to get work, you only have yourself to blame.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

UberPissed said:


> Most people think that lawyers all make 6 figures. In fact there is a real crisis in the legal field. Legal education is 100-200k, and the jobs are not supporting that debt load. The BigLaw jobs are about 5% of the profession, and those are the ones making a lot of money. In New York, I know people that are making 40-70k per year as an attorney. A friend of mine, with 5 years of trial experience is making 70k. It sounds like a lot for people in the middle of the country, but Nassau County is far more expensive than the Bible Belt.


True enough. Though if you're an attorney in Nassau County and can't make a decent living having an assistant file family court and divorce papers then you're probably better off driving Uber anyway. Then again - any struggling atty that needs to rake in some cash should consider filing a class-action against Uber. Easy money!


----------



## DriverX

HoldenDriver said:


> Credit card companies have gotten wise to this. Since the great recession, they're much more likely to file small claims court claims. Then statute of limitations doesn't apply. And interest and fines can be tacked on.


http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/small-claims-suits-how-much-30031.html


----------



## DriverX

Miguel Aprender said:


> I need to take exception to this statement. I don't depend on Uber for income, it is a way that I am supplementing my children's college. People would mostly consider me "in a good situation." I think, in the end, I will make money and not lose it. I don't see any way that I could full time drive for Uber and make a living out of it, at least not the lifestyle that I am used to.


I'll give you a year tops. You'd be better off selling your car and investing the money for their college because your car will be worthless soon anyway.


----------



## DriverX

UberPissed said:


> Most people think that lawyers all make 6 figures. In fact there is a real crisis in the legal field. Legal education is 100-200k, and the jobs are not supporting that debt load. The BigLaw jobs are about 5% of the profession, and those are the ones making a lot of money. In New York, I know people that are making 40-70k per year as an attorney. A friend of mine, with 5 years of trial experience is making 70k. It sounds like a lot for people in the middle of the country, but Nassau County is far more expensive than the Bible Belt.


thats pretty shite money considering what they gotta do for it.


----------



## Miguel Aprender

DriverX said:


> I'll give you a year tops. You'd be better off selling your car and investing the money for their college because your car will be worthless soon anyway.


Pretty negative energy, brother. Guess we will see.


----------



## Tequila Jake

PHXTE said:


> I think you're seeing a correlation between people who make poor financial decisions and people who think driving for Uber is a good deal. I don't necessarily think Uber is the cause of their bankruptcy.


I agree. It could be that some of these people were in financial trouble -- perhaps they lost their jobs, or had medical bills, through no fault of their own -- and tried rideshare as a way to avoid bankruptcy.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

jodie said:


> My "he's lying" radar is going off full blast on this one. A few days ago you were beating your chest that you scammed ewwber or lyft out of 5 bucks. I honestly thought you were all of 21 with your silly posts. Im going to go out on a limb here and say nahhhhh. You were the one filing for bankruptcy.


POST # 10/jodie: "Whoooeeeyabadabah!"
Alleged "Officer of the
Court" has MAJOR BELIEVEABILITY ISS-
UES down on the Bayou ! Although the
TRUTH likely "LIES" [Chortle!] some-
where in between, on a Strict Up or 
Down Vote it's ALL #46 doing Victory
Laps and "Donuts" in the Infield.

What an IGNOMINIOUS FATE ! To 
be Banished from Your Own 1st 
Featured Thread ....u n b e l i e v e-
a b l e.

Flarpy: You've got a Fool
for a Client. REPENT. PAY the
$ponsorship, its a #[F]UberFareCheap Fee.

jodie: Tell Administrator
to appoint you as a
Moderator: your Detective Skills are evident !
REMIND HIM you'd only be the 2nd Declared
Female Moderator. Rowrrrr!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You do realize that your earnings before expenses on that trip were ~$84? - not including the time to you waited before getting the request... the time and mileage to get to the request and the time and mileage after the drop-off?
> 
> I'm not saying it isn't a good ride... just two points: (from a lot of experience)
> 1. You drove more miles and spent more time than you were paid for.
> 2. Surged trips back-to-back are the exception, not the rule.
> 
> Pointing out a 'good' trip is not the same as evaluating a month of driving and is disingenuous when using it to make the point that driving in general is profitable. In my experience I get a couple of rides like that a week too - but that's out of 40-60 trips/wk. ymmv


Bingo!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Gilbert_Aus said:


> I don't know about that. I agree one should take ultimate responsibility for their actions but Uber really has been selling lies to drivers. I am one of them who took the bait.


POST # 15/Gilbert_Aus: If you Truly Be-lieve that #[F]Uber
"sells lies" to Drivers...AND...you are "one
of them"....why do you Proudly Display the
Most Hated $Billionaire in America as your
Avatar? I've seen a "Vomiting Lifetime's"
worth of his Smirking Simian Mug in the
17 months that I've been Active on UPNF.
Please, for the sake of COMMUNITY...
PURGE & REPLACE with a worthy Image.

Mentoring Bison: ThankYou.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

jodie said:


> We are all wasting our time arguing with mr flarpy. You have to wait a while. He is researching the internet for somewhat proper answers.


POST #:37/jodie: I MAY be a poet....yet
NOT KNOW it...but,
have you Assigned Yourself the Rhyming
Role of "Flarpy 's Harpy" ?

Bison Chortling !


----------



## gofry

EcoboostMKS said:


> Better call Flarpy?


+1


----------



## BentleyK9

Uber at best is a Part Time...YES PART TIME job.
Rock Stars, Actors and Sports Figures go bankrupt too. It just $ management!


----------



## William1964

My new bank is offering me alone. They told me my credit score was 682. And they only required 660.


----------



## chi1cabby

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732461269685391361*


----------



## ubercharlie

Flarpy said:


> I'm a lawyer when I'm not driving for Lyft
> 
> Anyway, I sat through a total of about 20 cases (not including mine) and, of those 20, three of them featured a Debtor (the person who filed for bankruptcy) who drives for Uber! That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.
> 
> I thought it was pretty remarkable.


Driving for Uber means quick access to cash with a very high penalty rate. This shouldn't be a surprise at all if you work the math.


----------



## tohunt4me

Who can afford the lawyer to go bankrupt ???


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

ubercharlie said:


> Driving for Uber means quick access to cash with a very high penalty rate. This shouldn't be a surprise at all if you work the math.


Thats why i use my old beat up 2005 car. I will run it into the ground with a passenger inside probably.
I dont wash the outside and i vacuum sometimes and thats it..believe it or not
My ratings are great.
I am saving my other new car for me. I will not use that baby for Uber...lol


----------



## nash801

UberLou said:


> If Uber/Lyft drivers are filing bankruptcy they only have themselves to blame. They should have figured out when to move on long before they put themselves in the poor house.


Anyone who drives for Lyft/Uber can't get a job elsewhere and or are low IQ thus likely bankruptcy


----------



## I_Like_Spam

nash801 said:


> Anyone who drives for Lyft/Uber can't get a job elsewhere and or are low IQ thus likely bankruptcy


I'd disagree with that. Uber doesn't take people aboard as drivers unless they already own a new model automobile as well as up to snuff technology.

To have that much "stuff" they apparently can do other things and have.

Bankruptcy is a different story, but that indicates someone who is less informed that that should be, not stupid. Just someone who is more trusting and not as up to date as to what expenses and hassle is involved in making the money.


----------



## nash801

I_Like_Spam said:


> I'd disagree with that. Uber doesn't take people aboard as drivers unless they already own a new model automobile as well as up to snuff technology.
> 
> To have that much "stuff" they apparently can do other things and have.
> 
> Bankruptcy is a different story, but that indicates someone who is less informed that that should be, not stupid. Just someone who is more trusting and not as up to date as to what expenses and hassle is involved in making the money.


You are fitting the profile I described by your saying "Uber doesn't take people aboard as drivers unless they already own a new model automobile as well as up to snuff technology".


----------



## BentleyK9

Lot of Union workers go bankrupt...
Lot of Office workers go bankrupt...
Lot of people in all walks go bankrupt...
Has NOTHING to do with being an Uber / Lyft driver. Its all personal financial responsibilities and choices.
You can make serious $ here but you have to work at it.


----------



## steveK2016

nash801 said:


> You are fitting the profile I described by your saying "Uber doesn't take people aboard as drivers unless they already own a new model automobile as well as up to snuff technology".


Do I fit that profile?

What about the other Uber drivers that do have full time jobs and only drive during the weekends for extra cash?

I also feel the term Bankrupt is thrown around way too liberally. Filing for Bankruptcy is a legal procedure. Many Uber drivers may go broke driving for Uber, but I doubt many actually file for Bankruptcy because of it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber doesn't take people aboard as drivers unless they already own a new model automobile as well as up to snuff technology.


What makes you say that? They take on drivers with 15 year old cars and phones that are antiquated by today's standards... heck, you don't even have to own a car - you can be listed as an insured driver on someone else's car or lease one through Uber's Xchange program.


----------



## NoStopping

Flarpy said:


> I'm a lawyer when I'm not driving for Lyft (and when I can get clients), and one of the areas I practice in is bankruptcy law.
> 
> This past week I was sitting around waiting with clients to be heard by the trustee at the "meeting of creditors." Every person who declares bankruptcy (and his attorney) has to meet with the trustee overseeing his case in a meeting that lasts a few minutes. The meeting is public, creditors can appear and ask questions (though rarely do), and the other people waiting their turn usually sit watching the proceedings. Trustees hear about 10 cases each hour so the meetings are quick.
> 
> Anyway, I sat through a total of about 20 cases (not including mine) and, of those 20, three of them featured a Debtor (the person who filed for bankruptcy) who drives for Uber! That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.
> 
> I thought it was pretty remarkable.


It is not surprising that people who are in debt would be doing what they can to earn extra money to pay off their bills. Without more information, its not possible to know if they are in debt because they drive for UBER or if they drive for UBER because they are in debt.


----------



## aJoe

Flarpy said:


> I'm a lawyer when I'm not driving for Lyft (and when I can get clients), and one of the areas I practice in is bankruptcy law.
> 
> This past week I was sitting around waiting with clients to be heard by the trustee at the "meeting of creditors." Every person who declares bankruptcy (and his attorney) has to meet with the trustee overseeing his case in a meeting that lasts a few minutes. The meeting is public, creditors can appear and ask questions (though rarely do), and the other people waiting their turn usually sit watching the proceedings. Trustees hear about 10 cases each hour so the meetings are quick.
> 
> Anyway, I sat through a total of about 20 cases (not including mine) and, of those 20, three of them featured a Debtor (the person who filed for bankruptcy) who drives for Uber! That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.
> 
> I thought it was pretty remarkable.


The craziest thing is this thread is over a year old and rideshare has only gotten worse.


----------



## osii

I believe the President bankrupted a few companies.


----------



## Abraxas79

Flarpy said:


> I'm a lawyer when I'm not driving for Lyft (and when I can get clients), and one of the areas I practice in is bankruptcy law.
> 
> This past week I was sitting around waiting with clients to be heard by the trustee at the "meeting of creditors." Every person who declares bankruptcy (and his attorney) has to meet with the trustee overseeing his case in a meeting that lasts a few minutes. The meeting is public, creditors can appear and ask questions (though rarely do), and the other people waiting their turn usually sit watching the proceedings. Trustees hear about 10 cases each hour so the meetings are quick.
> 
> Anyway, I sat through a total of about 20 cases (not including mine) and, of those 20, three of them featured a Debtor (the person who filed for bankruptcy) who drives for Uber! That is to say, 3 of the 20 or so bankruptcy cases I saw were filed by Uber drivers.
> 
> I thought it was pretty remarkable.


The mistake is thinking your can make a living driving for UBER. Its not a good full time or part time job. The only use it has at this point is perhaps covering your fuel expense for a set destination.


----------

